# MySQL++ unter Suse Linux 9.0 installieren



## higret (17. August 2004)

Hi

Ich hab mir die Sourcecodes von mysql.com runtergeladen.

in der README steht drin mal soll
automake
autoconf
./configure
make
make install

ausführen.

Die Programme sind alle installiert. Wenn ich automake aufrufe
gibt er folgendes aus:


> configure.in:11: your implementation of AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE comes from an
> configure.in:11: old Automake version.  You should recreate aclocal.m4
> configure.in:11: with aclocal and run automake again.
> Makefile.am: required file `./COPYING' not found
> ...



wenn ich dann aclocal aufrufe kommt diese Meldung


> aclocal: configure.in: 17: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library



Was kann man da machen

mfg higret


----------



## RedWing (18. August 2004)

> configure.in:11: your implementation of AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE comes from an
> configure.in:11: old Automake version. You should recreate aclocal.m4
> configure.in:11: with aclocal and run automake again.



Du solltest mit "automake --version" checken welche Version du hast, und diese mit
der erforderlichen Version für mysql++ vergleichen (README etc), ggf updaten.



> Makefile.am: required file `./COPYING' not found
> Makefile.am: required file `./INSTALL' not found
> Makefile.am: required file `./NEWS' not found
> Makefile.am: required file `./AUTHORS' not found
> Makefile.am: required file `./ChangeLog' not found


 
"touch COPYING INSTALL NEWS AUTHORS ChangeLog" sollte da abhilfe schaffen.





> examples/Makefile.am: required file `./depcomp' not found



keine Ahnung http://www.google.de hilft weiter.

Der Rest sollte sich mit der korrekten Version von automake erledigen...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## higret (18. August 2004)

Hi

ich hab mir jetzt die neuesten Versionen von autoconf und automake installiert.

Jetzt kann ich automake, autoconf und configure problemlos ausführen.

Nur bei make kommen sehr viele Fehler. Auf Anfrage sende ich die Fehler gerne per Mail.

mfg higret


----------



## RedWing (18. August 2004)

Dann mal los,
kannst sie hier auch als Dateianhang mit anhängen 

Gruß

RedWIng


----------



## higret (18. August 2004)

Hi

so als Anhang sind die Errors. Sind ca 80 KBytes

mfg higret


----------



## RedWing (18. August 2004)

Is das wirklich alles?
Kannst du mal "make > error.txt" eintippen und dann das file nochmal posten.

Danke

RedWing


----------



## higret (18. August 2004)

Hi

so das oben is nur stderr und hier is nochmal stdout


----------



## RedWing (18. August 2004)

> 1 In file included from const_string2.hh:2,
> 2                  from const_string3.hh:2,
> 3                  from coldata.cc:2:
> 4 const_string1.hh: In member function `const char& const_string::at(unsigned
> ...



Also ich kann deinen Fehlern leider nicht viel entnehmen, wenn das alles ist.
An obigen Fehler könnt ich nur raten das dir ein Headerfile fehlt, welches weiß ich 
allerdings nicht, da mir weitere Informationen fehlen.
Vielleicht nochmal "make clean" dann "make" und die Ausgabe bis obgien Fehler hier im 
Forum nochmal posten....

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## higret (18. August 2004)

hi

ich hab jetzt make clean und danach make ausgeführt. die ausgabe (stdout und stderr sind jetzt in einer datei  )

mfg higret


----------



## RedWing (18. August 2004)

Also sorry kann mit den Fehlern nicht viel anfangen google hat mich auch nur zu zwei brauchbaren Ergebnissen geführt:
http://lists.mysql.com/plusplus/3088
http://www.devarchives.com/ml-display/121554/mysql/-plusplus/Re-Compiling-on-RHES-3.

Vielleicht solltest du wies dort steht auch den gcc updaten um es übersetzen zu können.
Oder su installierst einfach die rpm Binaries?

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## higret (18. August 2004)

hm, OK.

Dann update ich mal den gcc.
Wenns dann immer noch nicht klappt meld ich mich nochmal.

ein rpm für Suse Linux 9.0 gibts leider nicht. 

[EDIT] komisch, jetzt geht das rpm für suse8.* auf einmal [/edit]

[EDIT2] so das rpm ging auch nich, gab Probs mein compilieren.
hab jetzt in den Sourcecode von mysql++ den Patch für gcc3.3 eingespielt.
Andere Progs kann ich immer noch nich compilieren :-( [/EDIT2]

[EDIT3] so jetzt geht alles, hab die falschen include dirs übergeben[/EDIT3]

mfg higret


----------

